# Pensieri



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2014)

Stasera Mattia mi ha accolta con un aperitivo decisamente all'arancia ma che nascondeva qualcosa di alcolico che per me è stato letale.
Ad un certo punto, dopo essermi lobotomizzata sul divano a guardare alla tv non so cosa, ho cominciato un film mentale da trip cosmico.
mi sono immaginata di avere l'opportunità di andare indietro nel tempo.
All'età di 15 anni, ma con la testa e i ricordi di ora.
Subito mi sono detta.
ma si. Al volo.
Potrei tentare di cambiare un sacco di cose. In meglio.
Potrei oppormi a certi comportamenti e rendermi malleabile in altri.
Avrei la forza di "guidare" la famiglia tebana non verso la distruzione , ma provare a salvarla in qualche modo.
farei altre scelte. Non tante. Un paio inerenti agli studi e al lavoro.
Non cambierei nulla dei miei uomini o delle esperienze fatte, anzi...mi sbarazzerei molto prima della verginità senza dover aspettare che tutti intorno a me si preoccupassero.
Poi però...ho pensato che forse non avrei potuto incontrare Mattia.
Che cambiando anche poche cose sarebbe stato difficile ripercorrere i miei spostamenti e conoscere proprio lui, e se anche avessi deciso di forzare l'incontro, forse non avrebbe avuto la stessa magia per lui.

Mi è venuto il panico.

-Tebe, stai bene?-
-Si. stavo pensando che se avessi l'opportunità di tornare indietro nella vita ai miei quindici anni con i ricordi di adesso non lo farei.-
-Perchè? io si!-
-Io no. Certo..sarebbe bello. potrei cambiare delle cose, avere una seconda possibilità ma...forse non incontrerei te. Non potrei sopportarlo.-
Mi fissa come per capire se lo prendo per il culo, ma sono assolutamente seria.
Mi abbraccia e poi, mentre mi mordicchia un orecchio, sussurra -Ti verrei a cercare io. Giuro su Assad. Torna pure inditro. Io ti aspetto. E questa la giuro su Putin.-


----------



## Alessandra (1 Dicembre 2014)

che dolce!!!! 
ha capito che eri seria, e ti ha abbracciata, ma allo stesso tempo ha saputo sdrammatizzare! 
Tienitelo stretto, anche se ti regalano la macchina del tempo!


----------

